# I want to get into herding.



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Myself and a couple of friends of mine from the rescue I volunteer with would like to start herding with our dogs. One of the girls had been doing it for awhile at a place near us but the lady she was working with moved to KY. I was wondering if anyone here knew of a place in Central VA that offered herding training or where I could find resources to find a reputable person to work with. 

Any help would greatly be appreciated!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

You're in Richmond? I can put you in touch with the person who I herd with--but she's in Isle of Wight, which is probably at least 90 minutes from you. 

She herds with both border collies and GSDs and has nearly 20 years of dog training experience. She does gathering style, not tending. She has several students herding with their GSDs and she also trains other non-GSDs (corgies, aussies, Schipperke).

If you want the contact info, please send me a PM or email.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

This is something I would be interested in too....am in Ct.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am going to move this thread to the herding section, you may get some more hits.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can find herding facilities,clubs, instinct tests and trials on the AKC website [akc.org]. Click on the herding tab and then search for events. It will give you a list and location and you can contact those places. Also there's a stock dog association website with a list of trainers. It's a fun fun sport and very addictive.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also check out the www.asca.org site, aussie shepherd club, they host ALOT of trials, and also probably post who is doing what.

Here in CT, it's rather slim pickens when it comes to herding


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

More questions about herding.

So I have a lead on a couple of places. I am curious about what kind of drives the dog needs. I am not really looking to compete- just have some fun. If we get a couple of titles, cool. If not, that is cool too.

Dharma is pretty low drive and not overly treat or toy driven. When we train she does GREAT for a bit then gets bored and is done. I wanted to do agility but I just don't think she has enough of a drive. I am hoping her herding instincts will kick in and she will want to do this. But I don't know. What does it take for the dog to work?

Pippa- she was no doubt abused before I got her. She is still pretty people shy although slowly coming around. She has let other people pet her but it is hit or miss. Usually she shies away. I am hoping that working will help build her confidence. Training is REALLY tough with her because she is too nervous, even with me. She doesn't like my hands in her face (like luring her into down) and she will just take off. The only thing she has really gotten down is "sit" although her recall is pretty amazing but I think that is because she is so bonded to me. I can call her from across the dog park, even if she doing something and she comes running. 

I am just curious if they are even going to be interested. I know there are some people here that are very into herding and can maybe give me some idea.

TIA.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Dharma may surprise you once the sheep start moving! The trainer will first do an instinct test which will give you an idea of how interested the dogs are. The dog will be on a long lead and the trainer will look to see if first she even looks at the sheep and will keep her eye on them. Then the trainer will lead the dog in a circle around the pen and see how interested the dog is in moving the sheep. Some dogs actually don't even notice the sheep or are more interested in eating poop than moving them.

Pippa might be especially well suited because the dog has to work away from you so no one will be in her face. The fact that she can sit and has a good recall are essential. You should practice a down or sit with Dharma because you'll use that a lot at first. The only 'treat' the dog gets is the time with the sheep and your praise. Stosh isn't a very high drive dog either but he got so bored with obedience- he LOVES herding. Give it a try and if you don't like the first place go to another.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks!! That is what I am hoping. That since sheep are involved Dharma may just decide she is interested. She does show a lot of interest in trying to get other dogs to run at the park and is always interested when she sees other animals when we walk. I don't know if that has anything to do with it but she does show great interest.

And I am hopeful for Pippa because no one will be in her face but she will be able to work and build her confidence.

I am glad to know Stosh isn't a high drive dog either but loves it just the same. Hopefully mine will is well. I haven't really figured out Pippa's drives yet because of her fear/nervousness issues that she still has. I admit I am pretty excited about doing this and so are the other 2 women I have talked to. I plan to call the first place tomorrow and hopefully we can set up the instinct test in the next few weeks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Stosh, and I think you'll know from even the first time out whether they will be interested in sheep or not. 

I don't know how many Instinct Tests I've watched with dogs who have never even seen a sheep, they are either 'into it' or 'not', and it kicks in pretty fast.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Diane, that is great to know as well. It means that we will be able to tell right off the bat if this will be worth pursing. Since we will be driving at least an hour and a half, if they aren't interested it will be good to know right away one way or another. 

Fingers and paws crossed though that all the dogs involved LOVE it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would think so. All of the dogs I've had, they were 'on' those sheep like ducks on water LOL..didn't take long for them to figure out THIS WAS FUN! 

Just make sure the trainer your use is a good one (which I know you will!)

I took my aussie to a new trainer, told her right up front she was afraid of "keys", like being thrown at her, so what's the woman do? Start chucking keys at her( I was soooooooo mad, the dog wasn't even IN with the sheep nor near them, by the time I got IN with the sheep, Jynx didn't dare even 'move' because those keys over road everything I took her out of there, did an instinct test on her the following day, with someone else and she passed with flying colors. 

Needless to say, that trainer didn't get anymore of my money


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would think so. All of the dogs I've had, they were 'on' those sheep like ducks on water LOL..didn't take long for them to figure out THIS WAS FUN!
> 
> Just make sure the trainer your use is a good one (which I know you will!)
> 
> ...


I would have been LIVID!!! 

As for the trainer, one of them has come recommended form another member from this board but I still plan to have a pretty long conversation with her. The other (the one that is farther away) has come HIGHLY recommended from 2 guys at the dog park who have been doing herding with their aussies since last fall. They absolutely love her. She not only trains but is a trail judge as well and also helps set up the demonstrations/competitions at the State Fair each year. She is certified through the AHBA and has titled many dogs. One of the guys at the park was saying that his aussie goes for her first trail in May.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Both sound GREAT! 

yeah I was livid, I'm like WHAT ARE YOU DOING? Jynx is a sensitive little critter anyhow, but keys just freak her out, especially when your throwing them at her for "no reason"..


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I would have been LIVID!!!
> 
> As for the trainer, one of them has come recommended form another member from this board but I still plan to have a pretty long conversation with her. The other (the one that is farther away) has come HIGHLY recommended from 2 guys at the dog park who have been doing herding with their aussies since last fall. They absolutely love her. She not only trains but is a trail judge as well and also helps set up the demonstrations/competitions at the State Fair each year. She is certified through the AHBA and has titled many dogs. One of the guys at the park was saying that his aussie goes for her first trail in May.


Who is the 2nd instructor? 

I know of Susan Rhoades at Cornerstone (Berryville VA), Wink Mason near Culpeper, Kay (name I forget) and Roy Johnson near Lynchburg, and Terri Chisman (who I train with and recommended) and down in Elizabeth City there's Carol Calhoun (who Terri and I started training with 17 years ago). 

There's also an AHBA judge out in the Chesapeake area, but last I heard, she only has ducks at her place, so not what I recommend for starting a GSD.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

It is actually the instructor in Chesapeake. Her name is Debbie something (I can't remember off the top of my head and the card is in my car). She is doing sheep now and does all breeds. 

The two guys from the park take their aussies there and SWEAR by her. Said she is nothing short of a dog whisperer. They also said she does ducks as well. 

I plan on contacting Terri Chrisman first as she is a bit closer and see if it seems like a good match. If for some reason it isn't then I will contact Debbie in Chesapeake.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am glad to know that you train with her though. A referral from someone who actually works with her and knows how she works dogs is a much better recommendation.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I am glad to know that you train with her though. A referral from someone who actually works with her and knows how she works dogs is a much better recommendation.


I thought we PM'd about this? Yeah, Terri has been a friend of mine since we were roommates in college. Laura who is also on the forum has also started to train with Terri, too. Her dog is Piper--but I can't remember Laura's forum name!

The woman in Chesapeake I like very much--she was the judge when I got the JHD on Jubilee at an AHBA trial down in Elizabeth City. I've never trained with her, though. ***

***EDITED TO ADD: Oops, I was thinking of Peggy Stein, not Debbie M. I know Debbie, but not well.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

You did PM me. But all you gave me was her name and number and that you were her roommate in college. It is MUCH better to know you actually train with her. 

And I plan to call her tomorrow. She is actually my first choice as she is closer. Knowing that you actually train with her is even better. Thanks for the recommendation! I mostly need to know how comfortable she would be with Pippa and her fear issues.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It can take dogs a while to gain confidence in moving the sheep so don't get discouraged if it doesn't seem like that at first. It's a great way to build a working partnership between you and your dogs, so enjoy! The best time I've ever had with Stosh was the first time I saw him with sheep, it was so cool to watch his natural ability. Before we even started the trainer told me to relax and take it all in because you'll never see that first time again.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

It is posts like that that just make me more excited. Thanks for telling me that, I will be sure to take the video camera.


----------

